# First setup!



## iMitchy (May 21, 2016)

Thanks to @stage.2 for the SJ! I love it so far. Still trying to get the settings down but slowly getting there.

Also thank you to everyone on the forum who helped me decide what to get, I really appreciate it.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice set up, was using the same set up myself for a while and got some nice coffee from it. If whiteyj still has any gauges for the sj I would recommend one, really helps with dialling in beans as you can keep a setting for each bean.


----------



## Pyro (Jun 28, 2014)

Nice setup, any modifications to either the classic or the super jolly? Other than the lens hood hopper!

I see you've still got your standard Gaggia pannarello wand on the steam arm, I suggest removing it and just trying to steam with the bare metal tip, It'll be harder at first but the results are much better once you get the technique down!


----------



## iMitchy (May 21, 2016)

GCGlasgow said:



> Nice set up, was using the same set up myself for a while and got some nice coffee from it. If whiteyj still has any gauges for the sj I would recommend one, really helps with dialling in beans as you can keep a setting for each bean.


I'll get one soon, just spent a bomb load so I'm sure it can wait!


----------



## iMitchy (May 21, 2016)

Pyro said:


> Nice setup, any modifications to either the classic or the super jolly? Other than the lens hood hopper!
> 
> I see you've still got your standard Gaggia pannarello wand on the steam arm, I suggest removing it and just trying to steam with the bare metal tip, It'll be harder at first but the results are much better once you get the technique down!


SJ has also got cleansweep and shaker mods. I've just ordered a Silvia wand it should be here next week!


----------



## stage.2 (Feb 8, 2014)

You're welcome.

Glad to see it going to a good home.

Recycled a lot of the packaging I got from @grumpydaddy


----------



## iMitchy (May 21, 2016)

stage.2 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Glad to see it going to a good home.
> 
> Recycled a lot of the packaging I got from @grumpydaddy


You packaged it very well! Had a bit of a struggle getting the SJ out haha.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

stage.2 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Glad to see it going to a good home.
> 
> Recycled a lot of the packaging I got from @grumpydaddy


Did it all fit in the box??


----------



## iMitchy (May 21, 2016)

grumpydaddy said:


> Did it all fit in the box??


There were about 4-5 boxes in there along with the SJ I believe, was very snug lol.


----------



## stage.2 (Feb 8, 2014)

@grumpydaddy Used one of the big boxes you supplied , stuck the lightly bubble wrapped SJ in , and packed it out with the other empties from the cups.. Reckon it could have taken a fair bit of courier mistreatment


----------



## S-Presso (Jun 22, 2013)

iMitchy said:


> SJ has also got cleansweep and shaker mods. I've just ordered a Silvia wand it should be here next week!


Nice. Have you checked out the 'elvinator' mod. Adds a spout to the doser. Made one for my SJ ages ago. Can't remember where I found the template. Took a bit of Web searching, but worth it. Much cleaner and more controlled dosing.


----------

